# Humidade nos 98%...



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

Boas...
Há já um ano que tenho esta estação, Geonaute e desde que a tenho, nunca passou dos 98% de Humidade para cima...
Porque será??


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2009 às 13:33)

Porque é o seu limite máximo 

Só as Davis, Vaisalas, Texas e etc é que chegam aos 100%.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2009 às 13:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Porque é o seu limite máximo
> 
> Só as Davis, Vaisalas, Texas e etc é que chegam aos 100%.



Mas porque tem limite máximo?


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2009 às 13:55)

andres disse:


> Mas porque tem limite máximo?



Opções de fabrico, o limite máximo é 98% e pronto.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Dez 2009 às 14:03)

É utilizar o software que está em aplicação com a estação, se aplicável, para converter os 98% em 100% que é o que eu faço, pois o limite das Oregon é também de 98%.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jan 2010 às 01:25)

http://www.otio.com/

A minha estação com o modelo WHS-6042 apesar de até ao momento o valor de HR máximo atingido ter sido de 97%, segundo as características técnicas, o limite vai até aos 99% e pelo que reparo não há espaço no display no sector da HR para um valor com 3 dígitos o que seria apenas para o elegante algarismo 1, mas talvez seja esse o motivo...


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Jan 2010 às 10:31)

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jan 2010 às 11:49)

Há no entanto um aspecto que ainda acho um pouco curioso, muitos já foram os dias em que a percepção que tive do grau de humidade era baixo, mas a realidade segundo registada na estação era outra (mesmo comparando com outras), portanto com valores altos; mas também já sucedeu o inverso!

Pelo facto dos pratos principais do meu RS estarem protegidos em cima por um prato maior, a chuva não cai directamente sobre os mesmos e fui reparando que nem sempre que chove é sinónimo de nível de humidade elevado, ou o mais elevado, bem como também nos dias com pouca nebulosidade ou até nenhuma, seja indicador de valores mínimos, muitas vezes surge precisamente o contrário!

Penso que um dos factores que poderá estar por detrás dessa sensação errónea seja o valor da temperatura que nos leva a interpretar ainda que de forma desacertada, supostos valores.

Agradecia entretanto a vossa opinião sobre isto porque gostava de perceber melhor este processo.


----------

